# [delation] la preuve par l'image



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2007)

Je propose un petit jeux.

Très simple, il suffit de mettre deux avatars des membres de notre chère communauté ensemble afin de créer une image...

Je commence :


----------



## dool (22 Septembre 2007)

Qu'on vienne pas me dire que ça ne *colle* pas !!


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2007)

Qu'on vienne pas me dire que &#231;a ne *colle* pas aussi !! :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2007)

SM, pour savoir comment insérer une image, ta question est à poser dans les forums techniques !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2007)

Nan, ça me fait pareil avec les avatars de macgé, ça me les mets tout le temps en lien quoique soit la balise....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Plut&#244;t que celui de tatouille (d&#233;sol&#233; pour la confusion&#8230, t'aurais d&#251; prendre celui l&#224; :


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2007)

Ah non c'est pas celui de delly's mais de tatouille ... Faut pas confondre !


----------



## Nobody (23 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, ça me fait pareil avec les avatars de macgé, ça me les mets tout le temps en lien quoique soit la balise....



Sous FireFox, tu cliques sur l'avatar dans la liste des membres en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée. Puis tu fais pomme-c/pomme-V.

Service.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Sous FireFox, tu cliques sur l'avatar dans la liste des membres en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée. Puis tu fais pomme-c/pomme-V.
> Service.




*Nouvelle refonte du bar*
qui se rapproche des forums techniques.


----------



## Nobody (24 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Nouvelle refonte du bar*
> qui se rapproche des forums techniques.




J'ai glissé, chef.

:rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2007)

Savez-vous que poster des messages techniques dans le bar est passible du ban ?!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, ce fil est naze ! Le seul avatar qui colle, c'est celui de Mackie ! Aucun brevet de chez Kleenex&#174; n'a pu faire le poids !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Savez-vous que poster des messages techniques dans le bar est passible du ban ?!


C'est bon, je risque rien.


----------



## Nobody (24 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4415828 a dit:
			
		

> Le seul avatar qui colle, c'est celui de Mackie !



Non seulement il colle mais il est générateur de contagion: Jahrom a fait une faute d'orthographe dans son post.


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


>





Amok a dit:


> SM, pour savoir comment insérer une image, ta question est à poser dans les forums techniques !




Ou bien clique sur ma signature.


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

Bien que le *double pseudo* soit *interdit *sur macgé, un il avisé peut repérer les nombreux membres qui usent de cette pratique

Pour cela il existe plusieurs méthodes.
La plus connue est celle utilisée par les modérateurs et administrateurs de ce site, celle qui consiste à regarder les adresses IP.
Basée uniquement sur la technologie, cette méthode a ses limites.
Depuis des années, certains posteurs la contournent sans aucun problème, passant ainsi entre les mailles du filet de la toile (point).

Afin d'aider au maintien de l'ordre en ces lieux et de lutter contre cette pratique révoltante et contraire au droit des animaux virtuels, je vous propose de tester ici d'autres méthodes, plus efficaces ou complémentaires, afin de repérer ces infâmes fraudeurs qui nuisent à cette société virtuelle et décadente. 

Personnellement j'utilise la méthode dites de l'avatardisement mental, consistant à effectuer un rapprochement entre les avatars dans le respect de la charte, il va sans dire.

Cette méthode, inventée il y a 30 secondes donne des résultats étonnants et permet, par un jeu subtil d'emboitements de découvrir le véritable pseudo de posteurs que l'on croyait pourtant honnêtes et sans histoires.

J'ai ainsi découvert un posteur recurrent, schizophrène et onaniste : *le mackizba*
qui s'emboite parfaitement, tout seul




​ 
Plus étonnant encore, non seulement dieu serait schizophrène, mais en plus il serait corse :




​
il existe bien évidement d'autres méthodes, testez les ici


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2007)

--


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

*le Basscat


*le nounours qui aime &#224; courir nu, v&#234;tu seulement d'un tapis synth&#233;tique, par les rues des cit&#233;s p&#233;riph&#233;riques,  serait la m&#234;me personne que l'ancien gardien de la morale de ces lieux :affraid:​


----------



## Nephou (17 Octobre 2007)

regarde le lien cach&#233; derri&#232;re le smiley de la tronche  _je sais c&#8217;est pas tout &#224; fait la m&#234;me chose mais dans l&#8217;esprit&#8230; &#231;a se rejoint : on fusionne_


----------



## Bassman (18 Octobre 2007)

Hihi le basscat


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Bien que le *double pseudo* soit *interdit *sur macgé, un il avisé peut repérer les nombreux membres qui usent de cette pratique
> 
> ...
> 
> Afin d'aider au maintien de l'ordre en ces lieux et de lutter contre cette pratique révoltante et contraire au droit des animaux virtuels ...



Hum ... 




:mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2007)

benjamin, il reste encore des mgz


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> benjamin, il reste encore des mgz


Pile dans le sujet!


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pile dans le sujet!




Le mot délation et v'là qu'il rapplique !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Le mot délation et v'là qu'il rapplique !


*d*élation? 

Au temps pour moi, je m'en vais.


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2007)

(Oui, oui, va falloir penser à fusionner des avatars..)


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> (Oui, oui, va falloir penser &#224; fusionner des avatars..)




Ho oui fusionnons ! fusionnons !  Partouuuuuuuuuuuze !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> benjamin, il reste encore des mgz



Ca't'gêne, ptite tête ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Ho oui fusionnons ! fusionnons !  Partouuuuuuuuuuuze !



Bouge pas, j't'appelle mamyblue !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> benjamin, il reste encore des mgz


Par contre plus de [LH]. 
Je m'insurge et je délate : c'est la faute à Julrou.


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2007)

il est pas parti faire "plagiste" vers clermont ?  



			
				[MGZ] Black Beru;4442508 a dit:
			
		

> Ca't'g&#234;ne, ptite t&#234;te ? :mouais:



pas du tout mademoiselle


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4442508 a dit:
			
		

> Ca't'gêne, ptite tête ? :mouais:


Je me souvenais d'un peloton de la [MGZ] qui devait partir en escarmouche pour nettoyer ce macinside ? vous avez renoncé . z'êtes faits tirés comme des bleus ? 


Alors ?:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Par contre plus de [LH].
> Je m'insurge et je délate : c'est la faute à Julrou.


Facile celle-l&#224;. C'est toujours sa faute.


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2007)

c'est pas un peu finit les Laurel et Hardy ?


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas un finit les Laurel et Hardy ?



Bonjour et bienvenue sur les différents fils de MacGeneration Macinside. Nous tenons à vous remercier pour votre contribution mais celle ci fait mauvaise figure dans notre beau paysage virtuel pour les éléments suivant : 

Syntax Error
Veuillez s'il vous plaît, éditer votre message et le rendre conforme aux différents languages terriens et argot-terriens connus. Merci


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur les différents fils de MacGeneration Macinside. Nous tenons à vous remercier pour votre contribution mais celle ci fait mauvaise figure dans notre beau paysage virtuel pour les éléments suivant :
> 
> Syntax Error
> Veuillez s'il vous plaît, éditer votre message et le rendre conforme aux différents languages terriens et argot-terriens connus. Merci



WTF ?


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> WTF ?


Bonjour et bienvenue sur les différents fils de MacGeneration Macinside. Nous tenons à vous remercier pour votre contribution mais celle ci fait mauvaise figure dans notre beau paysage virtuel pour les éléments suivant : 

Manque une lettre à la fin... aller crache le mot complet si t'as des burnes, espèce de modem de minitel :rateau:

Veuillez s'il vous plaît, éditer votre message et le rendre conforme aux différents languages terriens et argot-terriens connus. Merci


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4442800 a dit:
			
		

> argot-terriens connus. Merci



et comme &#231;a madame ?


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et comme ça madame ?



c'est un doigt de vieux ça.... pouark:afraid::sick::modo:


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2007)

pour revenir au sujet 







ou bien encore le canard pervers


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum ...



*QUAND JE PENSE QUE CES EMMANCHÉS ONT PASSÉ LE PAUV' MAURICE À LA FRITURE SANS AUTRE FORME DE PROCÈS !!! ...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *QUAND JE PENSE QUE CES EMMANCH&#201;S ONT PASS&#201; LE PAUV' MAURICE &#192; LA FRITURE SANS AUTRE FORME DE PROC&#200;S !!! ...*



C'est &#231;a, la rude concurrence des esp&#232;ces ! The struggle for life, &#224; la fin, il n'en restera qu'une seule, d'esp&#232;ce de poissons rouges !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ça, la rude concurrence des espèces ! The struggle for life, à la fin, il n'en restera qu'une seule, d'espèce de poissons rouges !



Y'a que le con qui reste polymorphe......


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a que le con qui reste polymorphe......



Oui, mais tu ne parles pas là d'une espèce, mais d'une pathologie interspécifique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais tu ne parles pas là d'une espèce, mais d'une pathologie interspécifique



C'est ça! Joue au con...


----------



## Nobody (19 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a que le con qui reste polymorphe......



Bof. J'en connais beaucoup qui sont très grossiers.


S'cusez. C'est fin de semaine.


----------

